# cleaning paint off exterior of spray gun??



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

I am very meticulous about cleaning the inside of my Graco Contractor II spray gun but I have never cleaned the outside. It's getting pretty caked with dried paint. What method should I use to clean this? I was thinking about soaking the gun in paint stripper and then wire brushing it....


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

acetone or laq thinner.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

sir paintalot said:


> I am very meticulous about cleaning the inside of my Graco Contractor II spray gun but I have never cleaned the outside. It's getting pretty caked with dried paint. What method should I use to clean this? I was thinking about soaking the gun in paint stripper and then wire brushing it....


MEK - it'll take that junk off in a jiffy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Why wouldn't you clean the outside of your gun?

Is that common among painters nowadays? 

If it's just been in latex, I take it over to the sink, running water & wirebrush..daily.
I've had the same G-10 for more years than I care to remember.
(my sprayer's an antique too)
If (huge if) it ever finally quits...I'll come to PT for replacement recommendations


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing pizzes me off worst than when I grab a gun and a extension, 15-20 mins after cleaning I finally got it assembled. Takes 2 minutes to clean the dam gun in the 1st place.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

My 28 yr old gun.
I apologise for shooting my mouth off before.:whistling2:
I shoulda went out and looked at it before I posted! 

Funny...I thought it still looked newer than this. 

I guess in my mind it's still all bright and shiny (same thing w/my wife), but I can still appreciate thier "seasoning".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Back when I did exteriors I'd take my masker and rip off a piece of taped paper about 18" long and wrap the taped edge around the base of the nozzle and then down the face of the handle. Made a sort of tent over the gun and my hand. It made cleaning of the outside of the gun (and my hand and forearm) much easier at the end of the day. On the other hand, I can see the temptation of just letting it become "seasoned".
With my HVLP gravity feed I'm pretty anal about cleaning off the outside of the gun and pot. Too many moving parts that could become effected by by paint build up. Beside... I like my tools to look puuurtty. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> My 28 yr old gun.
> I apologise for shooting my mouth off before.:whistling2:
> I shoulda went out and looked at it before I posted!
> 
> ...


Not bad for 28 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Soak it in Krud Kutter.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Soak it in Krud Kutter.


I'd like to get some of this but I can't find it anywhere in Canada. I've heard great things about it and would prefer to use something like this as opposed to MEK and acetone, laquer thinner, xylene etc.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

clean n' dip


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

sir paintalot said:


> I'd like to get some of this but I can't find it anywhere in Canada. I've heard great things about it and would prefer to use something like this as opposed to MEK and acetone, laquer thinner, xylene etc.


I dislike using strong solvents and avoid it when possible. I have my graco contractor gun in a pot with KK in the van right now. I couldn't do that with thinner and stand riding around smelling it all the time. :nuke:

It is also much more gentle on plastic and rubber gaskets. Have you tried ordering it online? We can get it at SW here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I only do that when it is a new gun and then at some point I say screw it and stick to just keeping the internals and trigger clean.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have two old ones, one I loaned to a family member when they rented a sprayer last month. It came back looking like it was dipped in acrylic stain. 

Will be soaking it tomorrow when I clean the new one off and dry it.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> clean n' dip


If that is the bucket from Sherwin-Williams, I have to agree. :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

When you guys say Krud Kutter are you referring to this product ?
I have used this and removed the finish on my spray guns just letting them soak overnight


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> My 28 yr old gun.
> I apologise for shooting my mouth off before.:whistling2:
> I shoulda went out and looked at it before I posted!
> 
> ...


I have some extra parts that are THIS gun. If you pay shipping you can have what I have. I need to get it all together but it is sometimes hard to find older guns. This is a??? damnit! I cannot think of the name!! I think I have 2 body barrels (the filter section) and at least 1 of the tops.. maybe 2.

SILVERS! Isn't it a silver?

PM me if you want the parts.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I have some extra parts that are THIS gun. If you pay shipping you can have what I have. I need to get it all together but it is sometimes hard to find older guns. This is a??? damnit! I cannot think of the name!! I think I have 2 body barrels (the filter section) and at least 1 of the tops.. maybe 2.
> 
> SILVERS! Isn't it a silver?
> 
> PM me if you want the parts.


Thanks, that's REALLY nice of you to offer.

But as you can see..all the parts are like new:whistling2:.
(It's a G-10)

I've never had to replace anything but the needle (and filter of course), so I can't really imagine ever needing any more parts for it.

BTW
I'm also putting you on my "nice guy" list as of now....

so congratulations on that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm also putting you on my "nice guy" list as of now....
> 
> so congratulations on that.


Crap, please not another thank you thread.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Crap, please not another thank you thread.


Can you ask a bird not to sing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Can you ask a bird not to sing?


Not directly, you can shoot it though.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

heh

Ok ok

I'll stop being thankful

*putting Work on my OTHER list*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> heh
> 
> Ok ok
> 
> ...


lol funny stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Can you ask a bird not to sing?


No, but that's why they have shotguns (damn crows at 5:00 AM).


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

researchhound said:


> No, but that's why they have shotguns (damn crows at 5:00 AM).


When I was a teenager at my parent's house we had a woodpecker who thought the gutter by my window had some tasty snacks in it. Imagine a jackhammer in your ear every morning....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

So this thread has gone from cleaning spray guns to morning woodpeckers in 25 posts.

That has to be some kinda record


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> So this thread has gone from cleaning spray guns to morning woodpeckers in 25 posts.
> 
> That has to be some kinda record


Surely you're not surprised (I know... I know... "and don't call me...").


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ you are an animal lover too I see..

http://youtu.be/zhyCL-ELRxg


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

nEighter said:


> /\ you are an animal lover too I see..
> 
> http://youtu.be/zhyCL-ELRxg


He had some classic lines.:thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Not directly, you can shoot it though.


Sean was a tad faster with his reply. :yes:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Group hug


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> When you guys say Krud Kutter are you referring to this product ?
> I have used this and removed the finish on my spray guns just letting them soak overnight


Never had that happen to me Edgar.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

It happen on a titan gun and a graco contractor II, they turned all black and the chrome was gone


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> It happen on a titan gun and a graco contractor II, they turned all black and the chrome was gone


Just gives em' character and that "broken in" look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> No, but that's why they have shotguns (damn crows at 5:00 AM).


You just made the other list.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You just made the other list.


:thumbsup:... :confused1:... :shutup:


----------

